
Jesse Jackson ’88 tees are hot in Asia. Here’s why - devy
https://www.vox.com/the-goods/2018/10/19/17989782/jesse-jackson-1988-campaign-shirts-korea-japan-china
======
fit2rule
If you remove all of the context, it does have a certain design appeal that
seems to have found it's place. The typeface used is clean and elegant,
stimulating the same sort of feeling a lot of us got when Apple eschewed
skeuomorphism and went flat .. the layout of the line below the text draws the
eye to the wearers natural lines and curves, and of course there is the ol'
88, which is just plain nice to look at wherever you place it.

As a 'random text fashion piece', there is something elegant about it ..
especially in a casual space where too many times, random English phrases are
used more for their geometry than their significance. Perhaps there is money
to be made in copying the design, removing all irony of American politics, and
replacing the words with other things .. but then again, maybe the Asian
yearning for an alternative universe where Jesse Jackson was Americas first
black President is a telling statement on conditions today. What would it have
been like, if he'd won in '88, one can only wonder .. perhaps it would be a
softer, less violent time now. And maybe that's the value of the piece as a
fashion statement - a wistful, ironic appeal to the Gods, in case we do have a
means to switch universes, which is the ultimate goal of fashion, always and
forever, anyway...

------
zahrc
This article (excuse my word-choice) was a fucking pain in the arse. Why does
it have to repeat the statement and conclusion over and over again???

I feel dumb for reading this until the end.

------
grillvogel
>"Here's why"

enough

